# Utiliser iriscan Exécutive 2 sans le logiciel dédié



## mikalak (19 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, 
j'ai au fond de mon tiroir un scanner IrisScan exécutive 2 que je n'utilisait plus, Or depuis quelques jours, j'en ai vraiment besoin .. . EN être temps, j'ai formaté mon disque dur interne...

En branchement direct, le scanner n'est pas reconnu, il me faut installer le CD fourni, problème je ne le retrouve plus ...

Auriez une technique pour utiliser le scanner sans ce cd, et que je puisse l'installer comme un scanner "normal"?
Merci de votre aide.
Mika


----------



## flippy (19 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour. En passant par _Transfert d'images_ peut-être ?!


----------



## mikalak (19 Juillet 2015)

En fait, le scanner n'est pas reconnu alors qu'il apparait bien dans Utilitaire, Préférence système dans le rubrique USB... 
En temps, j'ai trouvé le soft chez Iriscan, mais un message :" This installer can only be used for the Leopard (Mac OS 10.5) or upper operating systems." apparait....


----------



## flippy (19 Juillet 2015)

Reste à savoir sur quel OS tu es...


----------



## mikalak (19 Juillet 2015)

yosemite 10.10.4


----------



## flippy (19 Juillet 2015)

As-tu quand même essayé via _Transfert d'images_ (dossier _Applications_), appareil branché ? Ou trouver un drive sur leur site plus récent (10.5 et +  ça commence à dater)...


----------



## mikalak (19 Juillet 2015)

Sur transfert d'image le scanner n'apparait pas, alors que mon appareil photo apparait.
Sur leur site (http://www.irislink.com/c2-2722-63/I-R-I-S----Software-Download-Center.aspx), j'ai téléchargé le driver mais le message d'erreur suivant apparait : This installer can only be used for the Leopard (Mac OS 10.5) or upper operating systems.

Alors que lorsque je vais sur L'utilitaire, Information Systeme, USB, je vois le scanner...

C'est à ne rien y comprendre....

J'en suis réduis à prendre en photo, les docs que je veux scanner, mais c'est moche...;


----------



## flippy (19 Juillet 2015)

As-tu essayé ici :

http://www.irislink.com/c2-2390-189/IRIScan-Express-Executive---Support.aspx


----------



## mikalak (19 Juillet 2015)

oui, aussi,, j'ai lancé les téléchargements, le message est le message "This installer can only be used for the Leopard (Mac OS 10.5) or upper operating systems."


----------



## flippy (19 Juillet 2015)

Même pour l'item _Executice 2_ ??!!!


----------



## mikalak (19 Juillet 2015)

malheureusement oui, je viens de refaire le test.
IL n'existerait pas un logiciel standard qq soit le scanner?


----------



## flippy (19 Juillet 2015)

Je crains que le drive pour Yosemite n'existe pas encore. Ça s'arrêterait jusqu'à Mavericks ou Mountain Lion... A moins que quelqu'un connaisse une alternative


----------



## mikalak (19 Juillet 2015)

quelle M.... ce truc...


----------



## flippy (19 Juillet 2015)

mikalak a dit:


> IL n'existerait pas un logiciel standard qq soit le scanner?


Euhhh si, _Transfert d'images_ le permet dans bien des cas...


----------



## r e m y (19 Juillet 2015)

Regarder si l'utilitaire VueScan reconnait ce scanner.


Je pense qu'il existe une version demo de VueScan pour tester avant de l'acheter


----------



## mikalak (19 Juillet 2015)

flippy a dit:


> Euhhh si, _Transfert d'images_ le permet dans bien des cas...


mais pas ce scanner...


----------



## mikalak (19 Juillet 2015)

Quel Bazard, VueScan ne le  reconnait pas !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juillet 2015)

Iriscan executiv 2 n'est pas compatible au-delà de 10.8.

Lire en bas de cette page : http://www.irislink.com/c4-2390-63/IRIScan-Express-Executive---Support.aspx


----------

